

Did Google create a better smartwatch interface than Apple? - andybak
http://phandroid.com/2014/09/11/apple-watch-ui-vs-android-wear-ui/

======
andybak
Bear in mind this is from a website called 'phandroid' and is therefore
unlikely to be impartial. However the screenshots are rather interesting.

If you sent them back in time a couple of years and asked someone to pick
which side was more 'Apple'-ey, would they choose the left or right?

~~~
NicoJuicy
The source of the photos is from ArsTechnica (
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/09/smartwatch-wars-the-
app...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/09/smartwatch-wars-the-apple-watch-
versus-android-wear-in-screenshots/#image-8) ). So the only thing he did was
write some text about it...

It doesn't seem to matter the article is from a website called phandroid in
this case.

Edit: Downvoted because i said where the source of the pictures come from?

